# Jollyes New Store now open in Glos



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Jollyes as now opened a new store in Glos.*
*they do live food and frozens foods to. here is the addy of the store*
*I know tubs of crikets are 2.34.*

*Jollyes Superstore.*
Westgate Retail Park
St Oswaild`s Road
GL1 2TF.
TEL. 0145303393


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Is this your store? Do they sell livestock + equipment aswell? Is it just reptiles or a bit of everything? Website? Details?

Anna.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this your store? Do they sell livestock + equipment aswell? Is it just reptiles or a bit of everything? Website? Details?
> 
> Anna.


 
*Nope not my store. I use the 1 out at Longwell Green.*
*1 at Longwell Green do sell rep stuff etc. *
*Just google in Jollyes pet superstore and you get their web site up. *


*They do not sell Live Reptiles. *


* They sell mainly things for cats, dogs, birds, hamsters, horses etc. *
*The store i use are great, if i want anything for my reps or cats and birds, they will order it in for me. *


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

meh im not a huge fan of joylles, we have one where i live all the reptile stuff seems over priced (except for the UV tubes which are about average) and the livefood always seems dead or dieing


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

spend_day said:


> meh im not a huge fan of joylles, we have one where i live all the reptile stuff seems over priced (except for the UV tubes which are about average) and the livefood always seems dead or dieing


*Well its up to you to complain.*

*Like all shops, some things are dear some things are cheap. Horse for courses. *
*I have had no problems with my store and have used it for 12 years.*
*The Managers there, go out their way to help me out if needed. (being disabled i do need help from time to time.) I needed a New parrot cage, seeing as i couldnt build it, they built for me, and loaded it up into my car. How many Shops do you know who go out their way to help people, wether they abled bodied or disabled. *
*So if you are not happy with the store either compalin to the manager or go straight to headquarters. *
*You get many rep shops who are good and bad. *


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

athy59 said:


> *Well its up to you to complain.*
> 
> *Like all shops, some things are dear some things are cheap. Horse for courses. *
> *I have had no problems with my store and have used it for 12 years.*
> ...



jesus it wasnt an attack, i was just saying that my experience with jollyes. i have mentioned to the staff that there seems to be alot of dead "livefood" and i got a grunted reply of "Oh" and that was it. I'm not going to complain to the HQ about prices because i have very little right to complain about a nationwide companies business strategie. i do buy other stuff (like dog treats (for the OH's dog) and outdoor bird seed (for the bird table) and dry dog bucuits(for the livefood)) because the price is good. for reptile stuff i think they are overpriced. I'm saying they're awful just my experience has been less than rosey.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

will have to check it out at some point but i do prefer rep shops to be honest :2thumb:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

lol we have a Jolleys near us and apart from dog food i wouldn't get any thing else.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I took a trip in when this branch first opened a few weeks back. Found it to be expensive, and they don't stock Hills Science plan for cats. All in all, not worth the bother.

I don't know why someone would bother investing and trying to set up a new chain of pet supermarkets when Pets @ Home (crap as they may be for livestock, but generally good range of dry goods/equipment for most domestics) have the market well and truley covered.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

9Red said:


> I took a trip in when this branch first opened a few weeks back. Found it to be expensive, and they don't stock Hills Science plan for cats. All in all, not worth the bother.
> 
> I don't know why someone would bother investing and trying to set up a new chain of pet supermarkets when Pets @ Home (crap as they may be for livestock, but generally good range of dry goods/equipment for most domestics) have the market well and truley covered.


 
*Err funny, they do stock Science hill plan dry food for cats. I get the £50. 00p bags in my store. They also have a new range of Science hill brand out now for cats who are indoor cats and sensative stomachs brand. Have a word with the Manager. *


----------

